# IUI/DIUI 2WW Part 2



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Welcome to our new home.

Keep those positive vibes coming and all the latest news on your progress.

Take care.

Katie xxx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

P.S.  Apologies for any spelling mistakes on the last post on previous thread. Still getting used to my false tips and they keep slipping on to the wrong letters on my keyboard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

CONGRTULATIONS TRIXIE AND DH     

had a sneaky feeling you may get a BFP as 1 of us had to.
well done honey cograts

Donna xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Well done Trixie!!!!

You must be over the moon!!!

Hope you other 2ww er's out there are fine - whose next to test??
Im due to test on the 25th but my LP is normally 12 days so if i get the 23rd without AF i will be pleased!

Donna - hope you are taking it easy girl!


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind messages, just been out to dinner to celebrate, my Dad arrives from NZ on Friday so we will have some lovely news to tell him, no one knows we have been having treatment so they will all be surprised when we tell them this weekend..

Keep positive Donna   your turn next month my girl..

To all the other 2ww best of luck to you all loads of positive vibes being sent out


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Trixie, Can I ask was your IUI a natural cycle or did you use medication?

Your BFP has put me in a much more positive mood because it has worked for one of us!

Take care 

Donna xx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Donna,

I was on Clomid for 5 days, and it has seemed to do the trick, only side effect was one night i had really blured vision. You will get their in the end Donna it is really important to stay positive and not to get knocked back when things do not go our way. Good luck for your next cycle

Love Trixie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Trixie thats fabulous news am over the moon for you and your DH Cxx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Trixie!

sorry, I've only just seen your news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I'm delighted, 1 out of 3 of us! - not bad.

I'm on those lovely clomid tablets now, good job you mentioned the blurry vision, no other symptoms, other than that.

Have checked with the consultant as i was a little worried i would need IUI at Easter, but he says we will go for the Saturday if all is going to plan when he scans me next Monday.

Well you've given me hope for next month!- let us know how you are getting on,

love Lucy Lou xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

 to you Trixie & your DH! Well done and good luck from here you top girlie!

Thanx for all your support clinic have said that the Pregnyl is well out of system by now so Sundays (day 11!) & todays (day 13)  is for real! Yipppeeeee!

7 week scan on 7th April - can't wait to see our little one (or two!).

 to you all. 

LOL One very happy Charlie & DH xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

said on the other thread but cant say it too much

F A N  B L I M M I N G  T A S T I C!!!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congratulations guys,Laurie how are you doing?


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Charliezoom & DH well done   

Lucy Lou good luck with your treatment fingers crossed this time my Girl..

Still cant believe we are BFP off for a scan on Thurs 24th as we are away skiing the following week, Doctor is going mental but I may just go out and relax...

Good Luck to all you other girls on 2WW


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Trixie,

Just read your great news - SOOOOO pleased for you & DH!  Hope you have a fantastic pregnancy - enjoy every second of morning sickness!!

Great news!
Jess xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Clare, the support on here is wondefull don't know how I would have coped without all of you!
Not feeling to bad at the mo so hoping I am beginning to pick myself up, Had so much other stuff happening with work and everything that haven't had time to dwell to much on BFN!

Booked in for CD10 scan next wednesday I should ovulate easter monday or the tuesday so will be basting on the the tuesday I think (29th) any others for that day??
Lucy Lou -  are we pn same cycle again? it was great having someone going through it with me. good luck to you this time round  

Chirlezoom - WELL DONE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to anyone I missed
Good Luck to all those testing

Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Donna,

just a few days ahead of you this month i'm afraid, but still here to hold each others hand!!

CD 10 scan on Monday with IUI on Easter Saturday if all going to plan.

This clomid malarky's no joke is it!? - this is my first month & thank goodness my last one today, thumping headaches & i fell like i am wearing someone elses glasses, fingers crossed its worn off by the weekend.

so here we go again! fingers crossed to all those about to test & congrats to Trixie & Charliezoom,

Love to all

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

so pleased for you ladies


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Dragoon,

Good luck for tomorrow

Lucy Lou and Donna how are things going this month for you both?

Alex28 how are you?

LOVE tRIXIE


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi things not to bad at the moment thank you. going for my CD10 scan on wednesday morning with basting probably on tuesday!!!!

How are things with you?


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Im Good, we are off for scan on Thursday morning as we are away skiing following week, Doctor doing his nut about it.. Not sure if we will see much in scan but hopefully may have a heart beat by Thurs. Been really tired in the evening but other than  that every thing is fine.

Good luck for Tuesday hopefully this time will be positive for you and DH

Love Trixie


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Tested today and got a  so got hospital to test me again just to be sure and got another   so definately pregnant,YIPPEE!Not stopped shaking since I've found out and DP is just so excited and planning to teach baby this and that!

Was so shocked as I've had stomach pains through out two week wait and thought it might be period pains also felt sick but put that down to folic acid tablets!The thing about your breasts becoming sore well I've only got that yesturday so DP is banned from that area as evey time he hugged me it hurt  !

All the best to all on   and miracles do happen just sometimes we have to take a long route to get there!

Love Clare xxx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Clare The Minx
   well done to you and Dp on    so pleased for both of you. See good things come to those who wait.

Love Trixie


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Soory Clare I hit the wrong BFN please forgive me


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations Clare!

Trixie, hope the scan goes well & please be careful skiing!!

We have our 2nd IUI on Saturday, maybe second time lucky like you!

Good luck to anyone who is testing over Easter, lets hope the Easter  brings us some   as well as lots of eggs!

Lucy lou xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats great news congratulations Claire


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Trixie don't worry I'm just happy for all the support I've been given by everyone.This site has just helped me out so very much and everyone has been great.Still hasn't sunk in properly yet I don't think but I am so excited about it all.

Love Clare


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Well done Claire & DP!!!!! 

   
Top news! 

So cool it's been a few of us this month! 

Do you have an early scan booked? We have ours at 7wks on 7th April.

LOL Charlie xxxx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Claire, DP, Trixie, DH, Charlie & DH.

It so great to hear your news.   hurray 

DB & DSIN (is that right?abbreviation?!!) found it hard telling DH & I Monday that they are expecting their 3rd and unplanned baby and even more of a surprise is that she is 18 weeks gone and didn't realize as she has been on the pill. I can't feel anything but joy for them, it's not in my nature and I believe our time will come and our child will be so special.  

Just waiting for AF so we can begin our next cycle and second IUI without drugs.

Trixie - Take care on those slopes and hope all goes well with scan tomorrow.

Good luck Lucy Lou for Saturday.

Donna - Hope scan went well today. I surge about day 17 which should fall about April 17th.

Best wishes everyone. Katie xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah the scans booked for 22nd April so it'll be my 8wk scan,god I'm so excited and yet trying not to worry about miscarrying!Every twinge you get your brain automatically starts panicking abit. Back to work tomorrow as I'm lucky and only work 3 full days a week but the bad bit is I work in A amusement Arcade and everyone is allowed to smoke in there so that is really worrying me now.Only been there since mid jan this year so don't know whether to tell them yet or not!

lots of love Clare xxx


----------



## lulabell (Dec 30, 2004)

hello any body listening?
i am on my 2ww after first attempt at iui i have 7 days left to wait and am starting to get negative thoughts as i am experiencing pre period cramps .

i have managed to stay pretty positive untill today though!

i have been reading about people having problems with the pessaries-i have not experienced any, just shoved them up and no probs is that normal?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

lullabel -  sorry a can nit anwser your question about pessaries as I have completly natural cycles. Stay positive I know the 2ww is a nightmare and last week is always the worst but hang in there 

Trixie -  how was your scan?? all well I hope

Donna xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't worry too much about the pains as all the way through my   I experienced stomach pains similar to period pains and when I tested it came back positive. Try not to test too early though as if you do you may get a false result which can be worse. Just try and relax and do something to try and take your mind off it(and I know it's alot easier said than done!)

You will get there sweetheart and My emotions were so up and down during my   which is usually a sign my periods coming but turned out this time it wasn't so hang in there.

All my love and sending you loads of         and    ,

Clare xxxx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scan was great saw a little heart beat and the baby, so all is good due to have another scan in 3 weeks.

lulabell hang on in their it is a difficult time try not to read into too much, just relax.. sending loads of    thoughts.

Lucy Lou good luck for Saturday I will be thinking of you and I will have fingers crossed


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Trixie -  scan sounds wondefull bet you cant wait for the next one in 3 weeks time  

Lucy lou - good luck for basting sending you lads of   

Not sure when I will be basting had another scan today and largest folli was 14.5mm and linning was 7mm, going for another scan on monday.

Happy easter to everyone

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Having injection tonight and then will be basted tommorrow at 11am so 2ww here I come!!!

who are my fellow 2ww this cycle?? we can all hold hands
    to everyone

Donna xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Donna


We can be fellow 2WW, basted today with 17 million little swimmers.  Please I only need one to hit the spot and stay there.

Alison


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Good Luck Donna for today!

only three days behind me, looks like Alison is with us this month as well, hang on in there lulabel !

I'm off to Portugal next week for my final few days of the 2ww, cheating i know! but feel some r & r is needed whatever the result

lets make this month a good one  

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Good luck to DONNA, LUCY LOU, ALISON and LULABELL I'm sending you all loads of   and   to help you.

Try and stay positive on your two week wait though I know it is hard but ladies I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you all get lucky and get a  at the end of it.

TRIXIE,it's so great to hear about your scan I'm so looking forward to when I have my first scan and am counting the days down!It must be wonderful to see baby's heartbeat and know that everything is fine.Good on you girl and take it easy for the rest of your pregnancy.

Lots of love Clare xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

all basted now, I had an ultra sound so saw all the little swimmers going in!
Now I am hoping for a speedy 2ww

      

Donna xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow It must of been amazing seeing them all going in!I'm hoping you get a positive result this time and that the waiting isn't too unbearable for you.Hows the job going? and have you told them what your undergoing?

Love Clare xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Clare,

Start my new job on Monday and beginning to get a bit nervous now but excited at the same time.
They don't know about any of it yet as didn't feel it would be a good idea to mention it at the interview.
If this cycle doesn't work then we will have a break for a while, which we will need anyway, but it will give me a chance to settle into the job before I start taking days off each month.
And if this cycle works then guess they wont be to pleased, but as I wont be entitled to maternity pay anyway it wont really effect them apart from maternity leave of course!
Because I wont have worked there for 26wks by the time I'm 26wks pregnant the don't have to pay me and I'll have to claim maternity allowance instead, which is a bit pants but wasn't expecting to change jobs half way through treatment.

Listen to me talking like its worked must stop that!!!!

Hope all is well with you and the bump?
Donna xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Donna,

Yeah so far all is going well with me and bump,have just read your last post on I.U.I girls part 66 and posted you a reply so I hope it helps.I've told my work I'm pregnant and they were all fine apart from my boss whose been abit funny since I told him(I've only been working there since mid january!)But this pregnancy is alot more important to me than my job so I'm not bothered.

Hope all goes well for you and that the   isn't too awful for you and I'm also going to band any sign of   from coming near you!Loads of luck and   .Hopefully this time it'll be your turn to post a   in two weeks time,Good luck.

Lots of love Clare xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Clare,

Feeling a bit down about it all today. not just 2ww everything really.
glad your ok, when is your scan?

take care Donna xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

My first scan is on the 22nd of april so only 3 weeks on friday left!(see i'm counting down for that now already!)I think you'll be fine as long as you try and take it easy girl! Try not to worry too much(alot harder said than done) and just do what ever you need to,to help you through the two weeks.Here's to seeing you posting a   11 days time!  .

Love Clare xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks clare, I would be counting down the days to the scan as well. I am feeling a bit better now so hopefully will be more positive and optimistic tommorrow, thanks for your support

Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning Donna,

hope you are feeling ok this morning? - i understand exactley where you are coming from when you say you worry about paying for it all! - thats part of the worry of the 2ww, where am i going to find another £1000, if this doesnt work! expensive i know, but we are in a catch 22 situation, we really need to use the consultant that has expereince of my op, and he's in Harley st, hence the £1000 !!!

We have our NHS appointment through at the end of April, hoping that might save us some ££££!!


Big hugs 

& love to all the other 2wwers!

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Lucy,

How are you finding ths 2ww, I am findint much much worse than last time. feeling really tired to think I'm just drianed by the whole experience this time round. it doesn't have the same buzz that it did first time.
is it the 9th your testing?
I'll be testing on the 12th, there is babyfish testing on the 11th I think and Kayse testing 13th....... any others??

   to everyone on 2ww

Love Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry think both Kayse and Babyfish are testing on thw 13th is that correct?


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Donna,

Yes it is worse this time, i actually managed to switch off from it for the first week last month, but now its in my head all the time! i need surgery before we can progress to IVF & i think thats what is making me so nervous! I also feel like your life goes on hold each month, no drinking, & i am a keen runner which i have to give up each 2ww, small price to pay if you get a BFP !!!!!!!!!

We are off to Portugal for a few days next week, so i will be there on the 9th when i'm due to test, but back on the 12th so will be here to give you the news & wish you & babyfish & kayse lots of 

Sorry if i've forgoten anyone else due to test?

Lucy lou xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Lucy,

Portugal, what a lovely way to take your mind of the 2ww! what is the weather like there at the moment? hopefully you will be traveling home with a BFP!!!!!!!!  
will you test out there or wait till you return? (don't think I'd be able to wait)

One thing I am not going to do this time is test early, you don't believe the result anyway so its a waste of time doing it. hopefully I will stay strong as date gets closer.

Donna xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Girls

Remember I am testing on the 12th, how could you forget.

Lucy have a lovely time in Portgual.

Donna how you holding up?

Ali


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry ali, I knew there was somebody else but couldn't remeber who for the life of me! how could I forget we are testing on the same day!
sorry hun

Time is dragging for me this will be the longest 2 weeks in history

Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

sorry we forgot you Ali!!

Donna, just checked on weather.com - Portugal is 68 at the mo, and due to go up to 70 while we are there, just nice for sitting in, still a bit chill at nightime though.

I have already packed my first response HPT !!! and you will hear my screams in the UK should it be a BFP !, like you i'm not testing before the day, didn't get chance last month, AF arrived, so fingers crossed she hasn't got a passport !!!!

will pop in to say hello & goodluck to everyone on Monday before i go And if you are all really good I'll bring you some  back with me,

love to all you 2wwers

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Donna Lucy Lou Ali,

Good luck with the 2ww girls fingers crossed this time for you all. No sneaky test's Donna and Lucy Lou I know what you two are like !!

Had a wonderful time skiing and you will all be pleased to know that i did not fall over once, precious cargo on board...

So far everything is going well boobs are sore and seem to have gone up a size already, no morning sickness just do not know what to eat and food smells make me feel a bit nauseas. Clare the minx how are you doing??

Well girls good luck sending loads of    

Love Trixie


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Lucy Lou

Have a lovely time in Portgual and   
Will hopefully be travelling back with a big smile on your face.

Donna hi hun hope you are doing okay.

Trixie how long till you scan?

Ali


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Ali,

I had a scan thursday 23rd March, everything is fine saw the heart beat was amazing, we are due for another scan in two weeks so may see more then.


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Trixie,

I'm doing great though the worrying doesn't stop, at first you worry about whether you'll get pregnant or not and then you worry about the chance of miscarriage!Every little twinge makes you worry! Your lucky not suffering from "morning" sickness yet as I'm getting it quite often though haven't actually been sick yet just really feel it.

And I know what you mean by sore boobs sometimes I've only got to take a top off which lifts my bra slightly and I'm wincing in pain.Mine are growing though one seems to be growing faster than the other and I can see me ending up walking round lop sided with one boob bigger than the other!Could you imagine other peoples faces I'd look like Jordan on one side and Kate Moss on the other! 

Mind you DP keeps asking me if he can keep them once baby is born!!!MEN!Have already brought a "few" baby things just couldn't stop myself as I'm just so looking forward to it all. Carn't wait till we go for our first scan as I just want to make sure everything is alright and I don't think it'll really sink in properly that I'm having a baby till see scan!

Just want to see some more   on here this year as everyone on here so deserves them!

Lots of love and luck to everyone Clare xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad to hear your back safely trixie, Have a lovely time lucy but please be carefull and hopefully your be bringing a BFP back with you along with the sunshine!    

Donna xx

p.s Clare sory to hear you are suffering with morning sickness, hope you feel better soon


----------



## sinny (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi everyone

I hope it is alright if I join in.  Congratulations to all the successes  .   haven't started DIUI yet.  Took me two years to decide not to do ICSI as DH not keen.  after five years of trying and doctors all kept telling me it was down to me. It was my thyroid, I was overweight and although it took four years of asking we finally found out DH had azoospermia?.(spelling?).  I could finally   stop doing hand stands every time we had sex to prevent any little tadpoles spilling out.     


We have made the decision and DIUI next month, really scared, really excited, nervous.  DH is wonderful but I can only go on about it so much.  It is great to hear all your rants, encouragement, sympathy and support for one another. 

I think I am a little loopy at the moment.  Can't think straight.  In fact can't wait for next month to come.  I was supposed to start last month but I was late and it came on good friday (haha)    when the clinic was shut.

Sinny


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Sinny,

welcome and good luck, hope to see you here on your 2ww next month   

Donna xx

Why dodn't you introduce yourself on the IUI thread part 67, girls on there would love to get to know you and will be a great support, hope to see you there. ( think there is a DIUI thread to)


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi

Good luck for the next scan Trixie it will not be long now.

Clare things for you are sounding great.  No wonder DH is asking if he can keep you boobs once baby born.  

Sinny as Donna said come on over to IUI now part 68 and find all us lovely ladies.

Well slowly going mad on this 2WW looking for every twinge, the problem with being pregnant 3 times before I kind of know what to expect and this time, no. But who's to say the the last 3 pregnancies did not work and I am a coyple of years olders.

Oh god I am waffling.

Ali


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Sinny,
If your going through DIUI go to the donor sperm?egg forum and there's a donor sperm thread on there where all us ladies will help if we can with any info you may want.

Also there's a program on channel 4 on thursday called Life Before Birth. It starts at 9p.m and its on for two hours but it's about how baby develops inside of you during pregnancy!!How great is that!!It's suppose to show you actual footage as well of baby developing from conception to birth and I carn't wait to watch it.Just wondering how many other people are going to watch it?Tried to explain to DP that at first baby is a bunch of cells which develop rapidly and he looked at me like   ( Sure he thought I was going   )

And I hope the two week wait isn't driving all of you too  

Lots of love Clare


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

so how are all the 2wwers going.
how are you babyfish and Kaysee.

I know you wont see this till you come back on monday Lucy, but sendign you     for testing today


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I've taken a break from FF for a month but have now come back as I'm on my 2nd 2ww following DIUI on April 15th. Due to test on April 29th. 5.5 million this time, 1.5 million more than last time but slightly less motility.

I feel guilty in a way I haven't been giving everyone my support but I felt I wasn't concentrating on my work as I was spending too much time reading posts and replying.

Donna, Lucy Lou and Ali, did we get any BFP from you guys? I haven't checled any other threads sorry.

Is there anyone else due to test around the 29th? I'm gonna try and hold out until the 30th when DH is home as I had to give him the last result over the phone.

Trixie and Clare, congratulations on your news. Trixie, sorry if you have been asked before, but did you have a natural cycle? 

Take care everyone.
Katie x


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Katie,
my first cycle was natural BFN second cycle I needed Clomid. Had our second 10 week scan and all is well so am feeling better about things heart beat was really amazing and arms and legs forming baby was moving loads so was amazing husband was well pleased.

Good luck with your 2ww keep busy and stay positive.

Love TRixie


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Katie you and i are a day apart!  I am due to test om 28th following IUI on the 14th April so lets hope its new year babies for us all!!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Had my 4th DIUI yesterday. and I am testing on the 30th April. Good luck to all you 2 week waiters,

Love Kerry


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

just a few days behind you, i'll be testing on 3rd May! fingers crossed you get an extra special bithday prezzie this year!!!

Anyone else out there testing around that time?? i see Katie Maria is just before us, seems like ages since we had a BFP from the IUI girls so here is some         for all of us!!

Great to hear from you Trixie, how was the skiining trip??

love to all of you

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Lucy,

Glad basting went well sending you and the other 2wwers some       we need some BFP

Take care Donna xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Good luck 2WW's

We need some BFP's

        

Ali


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

It is so great to see some  buddies here. Good luck Alex, Lucy Lou and Kerry    . Anyone else?

It's so easy to say that I'm going to put the thought of the result to the back of my mind for the remaining 8 days but I still keep expecting a 'sign'. My DH asks me every day how I feel and I can honestly say no different. I hate to dwell on whether that's a good thing or not.

Trixie, thanks for your reply. You give us all some hope. Congratulations again  

Here's a  to everyone and   to us all on our 2ww.

Katie xx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

Skiing was fantastic, a much needed break away with DH and family. Wow cant believe all the 2ww     vibes going out to you all we need some BFP girls..

How was portugal Lucy Lou?


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Trixie,

great hear you are ok, 2ww is going better than the last 2! - just switched off from it, not sure how long i'll manage that for!!! - Portugal was fab, just what the doctor ordered!! and i'll be in Germany visiting BIL & family this month when its time to test! arghhhh, bad timing or what?

There are a few of us 2wwers this month, so somebody must get a BFP!

lots of   to katie maira, kerry, alex28 & ali have i forgotten anyone??

ucy Lou xxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Hope you are all doing fine.  I have got such bad cramps, like ov pains but sometimes they are stabbing??/  anyone else the same??

Oh well only 6 more days to go!!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

Thought I'd pop on here and say hello!

I had DIUI yesterday, my first go.  I used 50mg clomid and HCG.  I had 2 follicles, but I have an awful feeling I ovulated friday morning, so really don't hold out too much hope.    

Testing day is 7th May.  Recognize some faces here!

Marie xx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

Marie - I hope this works for you. Hope your 2ww goes quickly. Good luck.

Lucy Lou - I managed to switch off from the 2ww for the first week but this week is harder. Just trying to keep really busy.

Alex - I'm getting no cramps or any feelings whatsoever. Last time I seemed to talk myself into feeling like I had cravings etc. I think that was just the yearning to be pregnant. This time I'm really trying hard not to let it rule my thoughts all day. Good luck for the last few days.

I'm going to test Saturday morning when DH is home and I'll try and post over the weekend to let you know the result. I guess I won't be in a hurry though if it's a BFN.

Looking forward to seeing some  on here soon.
Good luck.
Katie xxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well I have finally got my   We are completely in shock and it has been two days since we tested!! I am having a bit of implantation discharge, but fingers crossed this will settle and we can look to the future.

good luck to everyone else,

Love Kerry.


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi, its my first time on this thread. Congratulations Bagpuss, you have filled us all with hope!!!   

On day 3 of 2ww- when can do a test?


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

well done and congrats bagpuss1 and partner really really thrilled for you both.

Manda W do not test until your 2weeks are up doctor should of advised you test day.. If you test too early it will always show negative as the hormones produced when pregnant do not show up till nearer the end of the 2ww ( so the fertility nurses at our clinic told us) Hang on in there..

How are all the other 2ww doing no sneaky early tests Lucy Lou.. Be good    sending loads of vibes we all need some BFP i am getting lonely ...

Our baby seems to be fine and last scan was wriggling and showing off. Due to have 12-13 week next week so am hoping all is well in that department.. Been keeping good and belly is starting to show now cant wait..

Well good luck ladies you are all constantly in my thoughts and I hope one day you will all get the babies you deserve.. Have a great bank holiday Monday.

Love Trixie


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations Bagpuss1 - its so good to see that it can work - it definately keeps the motivation up for the rest of us!  

I have not posted on here before but am also at beginning of the veeerrrry loooooong wait - manda, we are on same cycle - i was basted on 28th april too.  This is my second proper go and i'm trying to keep busy so i don't think about it too much (yeah right!)

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone- have kept well away from the pee sticks, just excited I guess. 
Nixie, nice to meet you cycle buddy, hows the waiting going?? I`ve not been too bad,though I think next week will be a bugger. Been keeping busy, and have the tidiest house in the world I think- i`ve even done the washing, drying, ironing and putting away in one day!! Wow, and who said miracles dont happen!!! 

Good luck to everyone, sending out some    

Manda xxxxx


----------



## sunny (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I am at the end of my 2ww and testing tomorrow!!!!  I can't believe how long it takes for 2 weeks to go by!

Good Luck to everyone!

Sunny x


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow sunny....................

I've been keeping busy in vain attempt to not think about and interpret every little twinge, feeling etc etc.  Unfortunately have also still been temping which was not such a good idea - i convinced myself that a temp dip yesterday meant implantation so got very excited.  Had another temp dip this morning, got very confused and emotional and ended up getting cross and bursting into tears in a meeting at work!!  I felt so embarressed and eventually managed to burble something about being tired and hormonal - by which time my male colleage who doesn't know what's going on for me also looked confused and embarressed!! oh the joys of the 2ww!!


----------



## sunny (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Nixie,

I have been dreadful during the 2ww, but am pleased to say it was a  BFP this morning, although with what happened last time I am not sure when I will be convinced.  I am having horrible niggley pains.  I am ok in the morning when I wake up but by the time I have been at work all day, I teach little children(!) I am in pain - I have been told it could be my uterus stretching, but my mind seems to take over!!

When are you testing?  Hopefully it will be a BFP.

Sunny


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Sunny, congratulations.   I`m so excited for you. Well done xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'd really like to join you as I'm about to be on 2ww - basting is later this afternoon. 

I'm having a natural DIUI - first attempt (it's taken 9 months to get to this stage, since finding out about DH's azoospermia).  I recognise some of your names from the donor threads but hello to everyone else.  

Lovely to see some   news straight away, congratulations Sunny and Kerry!    Hope you both have healthy and happy pregnancies and that we have lots more success stories this month.   

Caroline xx


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations Sunny    

Unfortunately AF started this morning so BFN again for me this month...i suppose that explains the temp dips and emotional outbursts of yesterday but am still confused - i only had iui a week ago so wasn't expecting period on day 22 - am usually 28/29 day cycle!! 

Am feeling tearful but trying to keep positive overall.  Am hoping that we can now fit in another go before we go on holiday on 23rd may...........i was expecting to have to wait until the following month to try again.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

I thought I should come and join you on this board as I am on 2WW too and it is going SOOOO slowly!

It's brilliant news as well to hear of your BFPs Sunny and Kerry.       I'm really pleased for you and it is great to know that this treatment can work.

Nixie - do you think it may be worth doing a test anyway in a few days?  I'm no expert but it sounds about the right time to possibly be implantation bleeding rather than AF, especially if your cycle is so regular normally.

Good luck to everyone waiting

Love Rachel


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Nixie, 22 days does seem terribly short.. how much are you bleeding?  Rachel's advice does make sense.  Here's hoping it's not all over   

Hi Rachel, when did you have your IUI?   I am less than one day in and already wishing time away.. mind you I have to have a progesterone blood test next week and the doc admitted (when interrogated!) that he would have a pretty good indication of whether I'm pg from that result.  That's not the reason for the test:  it's because I'm on a natural cycle this time but to see if I need Clomid next time.  He even gave me a prescription for Clomid, I felt pretty deflated with all the talk about 'next time',   it seems nobody thinks it might work!

Good luck to everyone, and special positive vibes to you, Nixie.            
Caroline xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Caroline - I'm testing next Wednesday/thursday (not sure which yet!), so am a few days ahead of you.  I keep lecturing myself on not reading anything into anything at this stage so will try and remain calm until next week!  

I think we have to remain optimistic and assume that it can and will work.  But I can see why it is depressing if doctors are talking about next time.  I know they are just being practical but they should really think about how they come across sometimes I think!

Lots and lots of luck and hope the progestorone test goes well

Rachel XX


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks everone for your support and kind thoughts - i initially thought it was only implantation bleeding but as time went on it got heavier and heavier with clots etc (sorry tmi!) so def AF.  Have rung hospital today but could only leave message so didn't get to speak to anyone about what might be happening.

I do feel better emotionally today and am now focusing on next time.........good luck to everyone still on 2ww.

nixie x


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear your news, Nixie -   it's so hard, roll on next time.  Hope you spoil yourselves this weekend and have a nice drink  

Thanks for your good wishes, Rachel;  I don't really mind them being practical, I don't know if that's why I felt deflated, I was hardly going to run out punching the air with joy!  Not long for go for you, sending positive vibes.     

love to everyone, Caroline xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sunny congratulations, I had niggly af type pains through my first 4 months of pregnancy and so far so good, really hope this works out for you   

Bagpuss well done to you to, what fabulous news to catch up on, on a Saturday morning.

Love & babydust to everyone else Candy x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Ooh Nixie, i`m so sorry to read your news. 

Sweetcarloine, good luck for the prog test- we get used to being pin cushions don`t we??!! I found the few few days after basting went so slowly it was unbelievable, but DH and I have walked the legs off little Chloe (our Westie) which has passed the time, now we only have 5 days to go. Sending you tons of   .

Hi Rachel B nice to talk to you over here in 2ww- We test on the same day- how are you coping- keeping busy? I`m really nervous, excited and panicky. 

 for a bit of extra luck to us all xxxx


----------



## sunny (Jan 9, 2004)

Nixie - I am so sorry, hopefully next time will give you a BFP, but it is hard.  I will be thinking about you.

Candy - thanks, I am still getting a few pains but they don't seem to be as bad or as frequent, but you know what it's like, you worry when there is pain and worry when they isn't!

Sunny


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Congratulations to Bagpuss and Sunny, you give hope to little old me who only has one last attempt left.


Ali


----------



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Only just discovered this page so thought I would addmy pennies worth.
Anyone testing 17th/18th May?...I got basted from IUI on 4th May and I must admit chatting on FF helps the dreaded .
I know 4 of the IUI girls are testing next week so my thoughts are with them. 
Skinny


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Hope all you 2 week waiters had a lovely weekend.  I think this is probably the longest 2 weeks of my life - it seems even longer than last time!

Trying to keep busy but failing.  I'm not working at the moment so time is really dragging.  I do have interviews today and tomorrow though so that should take my mind off it a bit.  And then Wednesday is testing day.  Argghhh!  Bit of a stressful week I think.

I still keep looking for symptoms and as much as I try to make my boobs hurt (!) they don't, so I am not overly optimistic, but who knows!

Manda - Hope you're doing okay. It sounds as though your Chloe is benefitting from lots of walks anyway!!   Skinnybint and Caroline - hope your managing to stay sane too.

Off to do some revision for interviews now

Lots and lots of     to everyone.

Love Rachel.


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Skinny,

I was basted on 5th May so just behind you.   As I mentioned earlier, however, I have a blood test for progesterone on Thursday and will get the results the next day.  I wondered about not phoning for the results but not much point prolonging the agony.. I wouldn't get a definite BFP just from progesterone but could get a def BFN, apparently.

Manda and Rachel, not long to go for you now!   It's so nerve-wracking isn't it?  I'm sick today (and we have a day off as I live in the Channel Islands and it's Liberation Day)..  unfortunately too soon to be any kind of symptom!

Good luck for your interviews, Rachel.  

love to everyone,
Caroline xxxx


----------



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Caroline and Rachael and anyother 2weekers.
I've decided to be really good and not test until 19th as instructed by the nurse..that is unless nauture takes over.
Trying not to think about it too much but obviously am subconsciously as it takes ages to drop off at night.
Symptom wise, well sore boobs, metallic taste and tummy twinges...uumm same symptoms I usually get every month before AF so who knows...
Take care y'all
Skinny


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Good luck Manda and Rachel for testing tomorrow - really hoping it's good news xxx  

love and positive vibes,     
Caroline xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Sadly it was a  .  I'm really fed up right now but will be going again straightaway on this mad cycle of stress we put ourselves through!

Skinnybint and Caroline - hope you are coping okay with the wait.  Someone has to get a BFP sometime soon, and I will be thinking of you and sending lots of    .

Love Rachel x


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh Rachel, I'm so sorry to hear your news, it's so hard..   well done for looking ahead to the next cycle:  let's hope it will be third time lucky for you.    

Hugs,   
Caroline xxxx


----------



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Yep, coping..just....stroll on Friday week!
You guys keep smiling!
Skinny


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone, soory I havnt been on for a while, but   arrived on Sunday- didnt even get to test!! Never mind, started injecting again for another rollercoaster cycle . Thank oyu so much carloine for your support, good luck to you all testing


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Manda, sorry to hear your news, I was wondering about you.   

I am sure AF is on her way as I started with the familiar twinges I feel 5 days beforehand.  I was planning to test on Thurs but AF due Weds so I also think the HPT will remain in its wrapper - I bought it 15 months ago when we were ttc!  I didn't phone for the progesterone results as I decided I didn't want to know.. at least this way it won't seem too long until jumping back on the rollercoaster!

Good luck with the injecting and hope next time is the one,   
Caroline xxxx


----------



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Day 10 post IUI and  made an appearance. Trying to remain positive and hope to start next IUI tomorrow so fingers crossed and keep smiling.
Skinny


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news, Skinny,   10 days is really early, bl**dy  .  It's so disappointing, but at least you don't have to hang around too long before getting started again.

Caroline xxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Skinny i`m so so sorry. Its helped me to get straight on with it so I hope it helps you. Sending you a great big


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there


Skinny - I'm really sorry and sending   too.  I know how you feel, but agree with Manda, it does help to get straight back on with it.

Caroline - Lots of     to you.  Hope you are okay, and I guess you never know what the pains mean until testing so hang in there!

Love Rachel


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way peeps;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29752.new.html#new


----------

